# Anchor Rope/How much do i need ??



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

How do you determine how much rope to carry ?? Iam starting to venture out a little farther now,went to the edge a couple of weeks ago, but i do have a single engine so usually 20 mile out is my range.. Do you carry enough rope so if you have motor problem you can drop anchor or is that not a factor and only depending on if you drop anchor to bottom fish.. Also where is a good place to buy some new rope, i know i only have 100 feet or so if iam lucky.. Thanks for the help..


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

When I had my boat I kept 600ft at all times then another 150ft just in case. Check ebay for rope. I got my spool of 600ft a few years ago for just at .30 a foot, you might have to do some digging but the deals are there to find. The biggest thing you need to worry about is how much chain do you have. I have a 16LB anchor and 20ft of 3/8" gavalnized proof coil chain to make sure when i drop it, it will set the first time and I dont have to worry about dragging the anchor.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Ideally in current or deeper water you need a 3/1 ratio (100 ft deep, need 300 ft of rope). In shallower or calmer water you can get away with 2/1 depending on how heavy your boat is, but 3/1 is a good ratio to the anchor will not drag.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *dpewitt (6/10/2009)*Ideally in current or deeper water you need a 3/1 ratio (100 ft deep, need 300 ft of rope). In shallower or calmer water you can get away with 2/1 depending on how heavy your boat is, but 3/1 is a good ratio to the anchor will not drag.




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.. what size rope do i need 3/8 i think is what they show on the chart at West Marine for my size boat.. But iam thinking 1/2 or better..


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I would use 1/2 or 5/8's 3 strand nylon. I would also recomend getting an anchor retrival bouy to help you get the anchor up. Get with Sealark, I think he makes them.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I would just buy a 600' spool of 1/2" 3 strand. 1/2" is easy to handle and stronger than you will ever need.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I vote for 3/8" line for anchoring over fishing spots for this boat forseveral reasons: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">1.3/8 is plenty strong - ultimate breaking strength of most brands is over 3000 pounds -somea little over 4000 lb.If you put in good splices, and attach to cleats correctly most anchors you use will fail before the line breaks (I have several 13 lb Danforths at the house I have bent beyond repair using 3/8 line).<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">2.Thinner line stretches more, and acts as a shock absorber, reducing shock loads on the anchor- less likely to pull free- and reduces shock loads on the boatcleats & chocks<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">3. Thinner line has less drag in a current - making the anchoreasier to set.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">4. It is lighter -less weight on the bow is good, oryou can carry more, 3/8" is about halfthe weight of 1/2" line. Alsoremeber that wet lineis surprisingly heavy. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">5.3/8" costsless - a quick at the web shows at less 60% less per ft. when it gets worn or nicked - not as hard on thewallet to replace. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Where chaff is an issue - long term mooring or dock lines - I would use 1/2 or 9/16 line. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I have been using 3/8 line with a 13 lb Danforth or 10 lb grapple anchors - with 20 ft of 1/4 chain for a 6000 lb 25 ft center console for quite while. <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## InPursuit (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Mullethead great info...


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I used 400' of 3/8" with 20' of chain on my 25 Hydrasport. I fished the edge a lot with this setup. Worked great.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that the whole point of the chain is to make the pull on the line shallower than the 3:1 (with a Danforth). More chain means that less rope will do if the current is not strong enough to pull the chain straight. Chain can be cheaper than rope.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dpewitt (6/10/2009)*Ideally in current or deeper water you need a 3/1 ratio (100 ft deep, need 300 ft of rope). In shallower or calmer water you can get away with 2/1 depending on how heavy your boat is, but 3/1 is a good ratio to the anchor will not drag.


I thought the "IDEAL" scope was more like 7:1....Also when anchoring ...chain is the key. Whenever most people have anchoring problems it comes down to not enough/too light of chain. Also think anchor ball and Sealark's retriever.










<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=5><TBODY><TR><TD>Scope</TD><TD>Holding Power</TD></TR><TR><TD>10:1</TD><TD>100%</TD></TR><TR><TD>7:1</TD><TD>91%</TD></TR><TR><TD>6:1 </TD><TD>85%</TD></TR><TR><TD>5:1</TD><TD>77%</TD></TR><TR><TD>4:1</TD><TD>67%</TD></TR><TR><TD>3:1</TD><TD>53%</TD></TR><TR><TD>2:1</TD><TD>

35%</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

"Determining how long your anchor rode should be is as simple as multiplying the deepest water you expect to anchor in by 8. As for rope size, the rule of thumb is 1/8" of rope diameter for every 9' of boat length. So if you expect to anchor your 26' boat in 30' of water, you need 240' of 3/8" nylon rope. Unlike oversizing the anchor, oversizing the line is not recommended because that reduces its beneficial elasticity. As a practical matter, however, rope with a diameter smaller than 3/8" is difficult to grip. 

"To determine how much rode to let out to get a 7:1 scope, you measure the depth of the water, add the boat's freeboard at the bow, and multiply that sum by 7. But knowing the needed length won't help you a bit unless you can determine when you have let out that much rode, so the very first thing to do with your new anchor line is to mark it. You can do this with a marking pen, but short yarns or tapes inserted through the strands is more durable and can be identified in the dark by feel. Five-fathom (30') increments are adequate and compatible with depth measurements in feet, fathoms, or meters. 

An all-chain rode has the advantage of being impervious to abrasion, making it the choice where sharp corals are a risk. But chain is heavy to lift and heavy to carry. Pleasure boats not headed for the South Seas will find a chain lead inserted between anchor and rope rode sufficient to take most of the abrasion. If the chain is long enough, its weight also helps the anchor to set more quickly and securely. How long is long enough? I like to see at least 20' of chain between anchor and line. I have 30' of chain on my anchors."

25' Century

anchor chain 30', rope 200' 5/16 braided, 500' 1/2' 3 strand with another 600' 3 strand avaiable.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

What do you do if you are on the water and need to use your spare lengths of rope. I have three lengths of 200' 1/2" and want to make them into one. Is there a dependable way to do that without rebraiding them?



Chris


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

> *FishnGator (6/10/2009)*What do you do if you are on the water and need to use your spare lengths of rope. I have three lengths of 200' 1/2" and want to make them into one. Is there a dependable way to do that without rebraiding them?
> 
> Chris


I tie a blood knot, but if you're in a hurry a good square knot (not a granny) will do if you take the tag ends and throw a few tight half hitches around the lead foreach. Be aware that you will have trouble getting this knot through the ring of your anchor ball.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I don't have an anchor ball but I have been thinking about it. Does it always work the way it's supposed to?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishnGator (6/10/2009)*I don't have an anchor ball but I have been thinking about it. Does it always work the way it's supposed to?


There may be times...:banghead:banghead:banghead But not many, so long as it is used correctly....Right Will? And no it wasn't Will that didn't use it correctly.


----------

